# My first Piston filler FP w/ink window



## ldb2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is my first piston filler Fountain pen . It is made with a Schmidt piston filler front section and some Black crushed velvet . 
I cheated on this one a little , the filler body has threads for both the body and grip for the front section but they are odd sizes (there's a surprise ) So I turned off the threads and made them a press fit , I put a drop of epoxy on the piston body to secure it to the body of the pen . 
This pen took two blanks to make all the parts . the cap end is longer then I like but that's because it has to cover the extra length of the ink window . the piston is operated by turning the end of the pen .




 



 



 


As always , comments are welcome


----------



## hewunch (Sep 19, 2009)

OUTSTANDING! Bravo!!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 19, 2009)

Butch, each pen seems to approach a higher standard. Great work as usual!!:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 19, 2009)

Lookin g real good Butch ! That is cool !


----------



## johncrane (Sep 19, 2009)

Very very nice Butch! the blank is a beauty also Butch what's the total length.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 19, 2009)

Fantastic pen!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice work Butch, I do believe your getting the hang of the kitless pen thing!!!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, that looks stunning Butch.  Very nice work.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 19, 2009)

That is as was already said..awesome work Butch!


----------



## artme (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a beauty.:good::good::good:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone . 
This one is destined to be my new desk , daily writer , I really liked the way it came out . Turning the grip on the front section was the hardest part , it's really , really thin and the crushed velvet gets very soft as it heats up from turning and sanding . Sanding this stuff when it's this thin has to be done wet or it will deform . 
John , the pen measures 5 7/8" in length and 5/8" in diameter . It's a little longer then normal but not by much and the body of the pen has a nice balance and feel to it , it's also very light .


----------



## RAdams (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pen! I REALLY REALLY like the closed end pens.


----------



## mickr (Sep 20, 2009)

I go away for a few days and you post this beauty..glad I din't miss it..like the blank very much..and of course the design, execution..etc....


----------



## skiprat (Sep 20, 2009)

That is absolutely excellent Butch:biggrin:  Very well done!!!. Could you show us a pic with the end finial removed that gives access to the twist piston?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Skippy , I could show you a picture with the end finial removed but it's not nessecery , the end finial twists to fill the pen . As I said this is my first try at a piston filler , the end finial is supposed to be a cover ? I made it into a knob . Guess I "Botched" it up :redface::biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks out of this world Butch.  One of those pens that any one who sees it will want it.


----------



## Bree (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW!!  I mean WOW!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JJturns (Sep 20, 2009)

Butch, this really looks fantastic.  Can I ask how you did the clip?
JJ


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

JJturns said:


> Butch, this really looks fantastic. Can I ask how you did the clip?
> JJ


 
Thanks JJ . The clip is just a piece of brass rod .081" in diameter bent to shape then sanded and buffed to a mirror shine . The legs are bent in towards the centerline of the pen the pressed into holes drilled towards the centerline of the pen . It don't need to be glued in place because the angle of the legs and holes keep it locked in place , it's a bit of a PITA to get the legs into the holes but it works great .


----------



## JJturns (Sep 20, 2009)

Butch, it may be a PITA and hard to install but it really looks great.
Thanks for the explaination.
JJ


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2009)

Butch that is SPECTACULAR, you are a definate inspiration to myself and a lot of other penturners!


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome looking pen Butch.  I love that crushed velvet as much as you do.


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 21, 2009)

very classy looking pen, great job Butch.


----------



## GregHaugen (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy Crap (in a good way), That's Gorgeous!!!  WOW!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cris , I really do love the crushed velvet but it is a love-hate relationship . I love the look of it but hate to turn it . 
I keep my tools scary sharp , sharp enough to shave with , but this stuff is a bear to turn . It can be very chippy and at the same time melt . Even threading can build up enough heat to craze the surface . 
Still the finished product is worth the effort . I polishes up to a "Glass like" finish and has incredible depth that no photo can ever show . 
It's the most requested pen material of all the stuff I make pens from it's just a shame that it only came in 5/8" blanks .


----------

